# Getting ready for the Spring Garden



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Well, the days are finally getting longer once again & I have been cooped up for the last month, so I figured today was a good day to do some preliminary work. I decided to start prepping our seed trays since it will be time to get everything started in about 2 weeks anyways. The Spring garden will consist of 15 flats (total of 270 plants):

'Health-Kick' tomatoes (starting 100 of these)
'Kentucky Wonder' pole beans
'Viserba' eggplants
'Goliath' jalapenos
'Goliath' sweet green peppers
Spaghetti squash
'Bush Baby' zucchini squash
'Butterstick' yellow squash
'Ambrosia' cantaloupes
'Au-Producer' watermelons
'Sweet Slice' cukes

I love springtime!!!


----------



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

I didn't even think about spring planting. I better start mine after xmas.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

looking good, I'm a rookie and appreciated and enjoy your posting w r and will have a 

question or two to throw at ya in future. keep up the fine work


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Everything was planted today & the greenhouse thermostat was raised to 70 degrees...


----------



## texan52 (Sep 7, 2004)

I missed the first window of Jan 8th & 9th.
I'm having to wait now until Jan. 17th.


----------



## Qarboss (Feb 22, 2009)

*Heirlooms*

Am very big into growing heirloom veggies and creating my own seed bank. Have sugar snap peas coming up in my beds already and hope for no ice like last year. Have several varieties of green beans, tomatoes and squash. Been gardening all my life but last year was the first year I grew potatoes in trash bags. did really well....about half a bushel from 4 bags.

Will be back here when I'm a bit further along with my 5 raised beds.

Keep the faith

Scott


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Most are up now!!! :dance:


----------



## Rainbow Tex (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks like your on your way to one awesome Garden. Cant wait to see some pics this Spring.


----------



## lil mambo (Jul 22, 2009)

w_r_ranch said:


> Most are up now!!! :dance:


Looks like you have it going mi amigo. Is there any advantage of starting your vegetables from seeds versus buying them from a nursery already sprouted other than it is probably more economical.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

The price of certified seed is sky-high, which negates any economical incentive. There are 2 benefits, at least as I see it: First is the variety. The second is I get exactly what I'm paying for. Many times in the past, I have bought a specific variety and found out that it was not properly tagged. For example, five/six years ago, we purchased Cauliflower, Broccoli, Brussels Sprouts & Cabbage for the fall garden... we ended up with something like 96 broccoli plants & nothing else... I couldn't give away enough to even keep up. Fed a lot of it to the cattle.

That was the reason we started planting our own seeds & also why built our own greenhouse.


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

ive had plants mislabeled as well it dosent happen often but it does happen and thats a whole season down the drain.


----------

